#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Edge Router Infinity ou ServerU L800?

## wanderley

Boa noite amigos do Under. Gostaria da ajuda dos mais experientes no assunto.

Gostaria de saber qual desses 2 equipamentos é melhor para uma sesão BGP com 2 operadoras. cada uma com 1GB de trafego

----------


## cleuzo

Uma caixa para BGP so tem vantagens, servidores tem o problema portas LAN, pode ser Infinity ou Mikrotik.
A Infinity tem 8 portas SFP+ mais as portas LAN Giga, de repente sobe o link acima de 1GB e ai vai precisar dela.

----------


## fhayashi

Entre os dois, iria de L800, não pela performance, já que a Ubiquiti prega mais performance.

Mas não consigo confiar a ponto de apostar comprar uma Edgerouter Infinity depois de tantos feedbacks ruins.

----------


## cleuzo

Isso de feedback é por causa de ambiente de instalação.
A Infinity com 10 portas SFP+ mais lan giga é equipamento de porte superior, precisa de ambiente proprio para funcionar, ar condicionado, energia estabilizada, aterramento.
Nao pode colocar la no quartinho do fundo.

----------


## ijr

Minha sugestão:

Compre um servidor Dell, instale o Vyos e seja feliz.

----------

